# Question relative à lApple TV 3



## thefutureismylife (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

je souhaite investir dans le nouvel Apple TV. Mais avant ça jaimerais savoir si mes films que je compte numériser dorénavant en 1080P pourront être tout de même lu sur mon ancienne apple TV 2 et ce en 720P, ou dois je faire deux versions de mes films 720P ET 1080P ?

Même question dans le cas où jachèterais un film en 1080P sur liTunes Store, pourrais-je le regarder sur l'Apple TV 2 par la suite ?

Il faut tout changer ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sparo (25 Mars 2012)

Il te faudra 2 version du fichier mais iTunes sait déjà le faire. Il faudra juste créer une version 720p depuis itunes (mais du coup sa va bouffer de la place)


----------



## George78 (26 Mars 2012)

... enfin, pas du tout !!.. Je confirme que je lis mes 1080p sur ATV2..


----------



## thefutureismylife (28 Mars 2012)

Hummm c'est bon ça, donc l'ATV2 lit les films en 1080P mais sûrement en format 720P alors.

Sinon comment fait on sous iTunes pour faire une version 720P ?


Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## George78 (30 Mars 2012)

... si tu veux convertir tes 1080 en 720 (je vois pas l'intérêt, mais bon..), il faut réencoder Handbrake ou autre.. Chiant..


----------

